# So long boys.....



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Well this just sucks, but I have to inform all you guys that I've relocated back to York, PA and out of OV due to massive roommate issues which became too much of a drag on me, and oh yeah I was nearly beaten to death for the* 2nd* time in just over one year. Needless to say that was it for me and OV, as I've told everyone who has asked me why I left a beachfront apartment: "It is the most beautiful place I may ever live for the rest of my life from the back porch to the sea, and surely the most wicked place I will ever live from the front door to the backwaters of Little Creek. I would guess that within only a matter of years most of the crackheads and worthless trash in OV will be run out of there by the chamber of commerce, but there are certainly enough of them left there now to make things unsafe anywhere west of the East Beach. I know there are ways around the danger, but I just can't feature living in an area where I can't walk a block to a 711 for a pack of cigs after dark without worrying about losing my life for it. So for now I'm back in York, but the news isn't all bad, I'm working a good third shift job which lets out at 5AM and the hunting season is just getting under way, and also I have a great warm-water discharge on the Susquehanna only 10 miles away. I've lived up here most of my life and I catch the piss out of fish(smallies,largemouths,panfish,trout,carp,cats,even some little known land-locked stripers, and the list goes on...) all year round plus the hunting opportunities abound. I am young still at only 22 and will surely end up settling down on the beach somewhere(likely South NJ, VA Beach, or the Banks), so I'm not taking this loss of the sea as a "goodbye", but merely a cya soon. I will miss being able to post my reports and I will be going nuts inside everytime I read about a good run, but I've learned that just as in the fields and on the water; as painful as this life can be it is also perfect in that all things that are supposed to happen will happen in due time, and all you can do is live for the present and not worry about the future and certainly not the past. I suppose I will post my fishing reports on the Freshwater forum, even though the PA sweet-water contingent on here is less than massive it will be nice to keep contributing to this organization that I've grown to love. I will also help out with any questions that I can in the VA forum and certainly enter into the chit-chat and the BS when I feel the urge. I will be making trips to the salt as frequently as possible but cannot see it happening this season with the new job and time-off already being stretched with a request for deer season. I'd like to ask if anyone out there can post up some photos for me, I do not have the ability to do so and only have 4X6 prints that I made doubles off so that I may send them in the mail to someone that can, please send me a PM with a mailing address if this is possible anyone. The pictures are of the Bunker debacle that unfolded out front of my place some time ago if anyone remembers, but I believe that getting them on here may be the last real thing I can do for now to help the Bay I love so much. The pics are disposable camera quality but not bad considering and present a before(Omega boats working) and after(dead bunker up and down the beach) scenario that should open up some eyes and I don't care if it only opens up two, it will be worth it; plus I would like to have a shot of myself with a nice speck and one of the fall's first pup posted up under my screenname as a sort of RIP to that portion of my life. I'll be on here as often as ever living vicariously through all of your great stories and photos, as well as posting help and sweet-water reports. I will miss the sea dearly until I am back on Her shores again. I sincerely thank all that have helped me in the past, and all that have ever posted a report, story, or even a good one-liner on a dreary day. Until then boys, I wish you all tight lines, the right winds, the right tides, the right moon phases, good runs, keepers and citations, and above all the best of luck and health.
My Respects,
GotchaMack


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good luck brother..hate to cya go..I foremost enjoyed reading your reports.

Don't be a stranger and come back to visit..or when the fishing gets hot and heavy again...

You'll be missed


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mack... im sorry to hear of your misfortune. hopefully everything works out. i wish you the best bud

neil


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

We will miss your reports for sure.Good luck up north .......the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Good Luck Sorry to see you go.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

That sucks, good luck up north. It looks like they're trying to clean up OV, but they do have a long way to go.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Not to sound too stupid*

but what/where is OV?

And sorry to hear about your troubles and wish you the best of luck in your new stomping grounds.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

God bless Mac, I will miss your post


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Gessss, just when things are heating up and the fish are running ya have to leave,,, you will be missed so don't be a stranger and get back from time to time for some good fishn.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good luck Gmack, really regret not hooking up and fishing OV together now. Let me know when ya coming down and we'll get some fish.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

good luck dude! sorry to see ya go.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Sorry to see you go...I'm gonna miss your posts...


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry you had to leave the salt, but the sweet water has its own special aspects.


Its ashamed you could not have just moved to a different part of the Hampton Roads area. OV definatly is not the best place to live in the area. There are alot of other places in the community that are not like that.

Sorry about what you went through and I hope everything works out for the best.

MATT


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the well-wishes gentlemen, though expected it is overwhelming to get the "nod" from so many talented surfmen. I will certainly be around the site(drooling non-stop), and I just got my hands on a digital camera so I'll be punching up photos of fish and critters all winter. I'm gonna have to get some revenge, with my fish pictures from the snow, when the season is over down there for all the beauties you guys are beaching and photographing right now, AAAAAAAHHHHH it is killing me! All seriousness though thanks a lot guys,and I look forward to seeing some of you on the sand somewhere sooner rather than later. Digger, Shooter, SandFlea, and all other moderators please let me know if you need any "grunt" work done for P&S in the future, I'd be more than happy to volunteer my assistance. Keep on yankin'em out down there fellas, I wanna see some citation stripers in the sand this year, and no pulling the boat up on the beach and firing off a limit for a photo looking west!!!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey Orest...*



Orest said:


> but what/where is OV?


...if I'm not mistaken, OV is Ocean View, Virginia - down near Virginia Beach.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> I also have a great warm-water discharge on the Susquehanna only 10 miles away. I've lived up here most of my life and I catch the piss out of fish(smallies,largemouths,panfish,trout,carp,cats,even some little known land-locked stripers, and the list goes on...) all year round plus the hunting opportunities abound. I suppose I will post my fishing reports on the Freshwater forum, even though the PA sweet-water contingent on here is less than massive it will be nice to keep contributing to this organization that I've grown to love.GotchaMack


We'll miss ya, Mack.

I don't think this site has a sweetwater forum. It was discussed, but decided unnecessary. Post your freshwater reports on the Maryland/Delaware board.

BTW - I live in Balto and have a summer home north of Gettysburg. I assume that you're talking about Brunners Island warmwater discharge, and perhaps Pinchot for the landlocked stripers. Perhaps we can get together this late fall at Brunners for the walleyes.

Let me know when you've got a deer tenderloin for me. 

My trout fishin' buddy lives in Dover, which I suspect is not too far from you. He and I fish the Breeches a lot, and you're welcome to join us if you 'd like.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Gnat, you're right on with all of your assumptions and I appreciate the invitations as well, I didn't even look for the sweet-water forum yet, but I know there was one in the past for sure, o well I guess it was removed, thats my luck. I'll take your suggestion and post up on the MD/DE board, Brunner's should be starting to crank up right now, last two trips have been for trout/smallies and then to Lake Williams yesterday where I nailed an old honey hole of mine and brought home a mess of tasty slab sized panfish. You're right about stripers in Pinchot but my little-known group is in Redman, one or two huge schools that feed almost exclusively on large gizzard shad and they are very elusive, but if you are lucky enough to be there at the right time you can see an all out Striper blitz up against the dam that will rival any wide-open school sized blitz on Cape Point in December, I s#@* you not. Throw a PM my way if you're in the area for Eyes or even winter trout on the Breeches, it would be my pleasure to join you and your amigo sometime.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mac sorry ya had to leave us. We'll all difffintly miss the the EOV reports. 
Now if ya can just be kind enough to pm me all your honey holes so I can catch some fishies.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GM, I'm really sorry to see you have to leave the salt. Your reports, your advice, and your helpful attitude made P&S a better place.

Every winter, more and more people post freshwater reports. Maybe it's time to get that forum going.

Anyway, best of luck with the move and sorry to hear about your bad luck. Take heart in the fact that things haven't been as bad as they were for a buddy of mine a couple of years ago. In the span of two weeks, he was carjacked at knifepoint by a tranvestite hooker in downtown Baltimore, then had his house burn down.

York is only about 40 minutes from me. Let's go striper fishing this spring. I'll even be glad to show you some of my freshwater honeyholes.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

sand flea said:


> York is only about 40 minutes from me. Let's go striper fishing this spring. I'll even be glad to show you some of my freshwater honeyholes.


Flea, thank you for your kind words and offer. I would be honored to go out for stripers with you in the Spring, believe it or not, growing up in York,PA I have NEVER fished the Chesapeake anywhere north of Oceanview, and that will certainly be changing in a hurry next season. It really would be an honor to start my upper/middle bay career with an angler as talented as yourself. We'll have to swap some freshwater spots too. Also, if you want to I can help ya get rid of the cabin-fever anytime this off-season at Brunner's Island warmwater discharge on the Susky(~1hr drive for you), I know that warmwater plume and the critters that feed in it like the back of my hand. Fishman I appreciate your well-wishes also, and keep an eye on your P/Ms in the near future.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes Ocean View was once a really nice place. I grew up there. I lived there for 26 years then Norfolk annexed it from Virginia Beach (then Princess Anne county). Norfolk ruined it,as it has done to every area that it owns, by increasing the housing density. Good people left in droves. The thugs moved in. Sad, really sad.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

GotchaMack said:


> Fishman I appreciate your well-wishes also, and keep an eye on your P/Ms in the near future.


Gotcha Mac no pun intended. 
Good luck in your future ventures.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*hey Mack*

You take care of your self and if you're ever down my way give me a shout and we'll wet some lines.


----------

